# Vorsicherungen FU allgemein



## Praktikus (6 April 2006)

Tag die Herren,

in einer meiner Anlagen wird ein Micromaster 420, einphasig, eingesetzt (ohne Filter). Der verwendete FU bedient ein Muldenförderband für Düngemittel, bei dem es ab und an vorkommt, dass sich Produkt ablagert und sich dadurch der Motoranlauf blockiert. 

Für mein Verständnis des Siemens FU müsste der FU bei Überlast von selber abschalten. Praktisch sieht es aber so aus, dass die Vorsicherung des FU anspricht und den FU freischaltet.

Ich habe bei Durchsicht der Siemens Doku gemerkt, dass ich hier so gar nicht sattelfest bin, also im Klartext:

Wann und warum löst eine Vorsicherung aus bei einem FU mit eigenem Überlast und Kurzschluss-Schutz?

Bzw. ergänzend:

Was macht ein FU bei Überlast/Kurzschluss?


Gruß
Martin


----------



## volker (6 April 2006)

dieses verhalten kenne ich bei allen mm4 die ich bis jetzt verbaut habe gar nicht.

was für sicherungen hast du denn gesetzt? welche du nehmen sollst findest du in kapitel 7.

hast du den fu korrekt parametriert?
p 290,305,640 um ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## Praktikus (6 April 2006)

**g* so komme ich nicht weiter*

Hallo Volker,

laut der Siemens Doku habe ich eine 32A Sicherung (LS) vorgeschaltet.

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich den FU korrekt parametriert habe. Zudem hat mir ein erfahrener Kollege dabei geholfen.

Es wäre toll, wenn Du meine Fragen beantworten könntest....ich denke so kommen wir am schnellsten weiter?


Gruß
Martin

P.s
Bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen, aber ich poste oft in Foren und versuche schon mit gezielten Fragen effizient zu arbeiten. Viele Leute meinen mit Erfahrungswerten helfen zu können, aber bei konkreten Fragen hilft mir das eben wenig..auch, wenn es gut gemeint ist  Ok?


----------



## ralfm (7 April 2006)

Praktikus schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es wäre toll, wenn Du meine Fragen beantworten könntest....ich denke so kommen wir am schnellsten weiter?...


Wie gut, wenns auch mal was zu lachen gibt zwischendurch


----------



## volker (7 April 2006)

@ralfm
   

@praktikus
wenn du ordentliche fragen stellst, bekommst du auch eine ordentliche antwort. 

wann löst eine sicherung aus? wenn mich das ein bäcker fragt..... ok.
eine mögliche antwort wäre kurzschluss im primärkreis.

und ein paar infos mehr, wären der sache bestimmt förderlich.
leistung fu/motor. was nützt es mir zu wissen, dass du 32A LS nimmst. 
welche auslösekarakteristik?
wenn ich mir die doku ansehe, sehe ich auch nirgendwo was von leitungsschutzschaltern! und da stellt sich mir doch die frage, hast du wirklich ins handbuch geschaut?

was hast du denn in den parametern stehen die ich erwähnt habe?


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 April 2006)

Hallo,
ähnlichen Fall hatten wir auch mit einem Lenze Umrichter 0.75KW und 58m Leitungslänge, wenn nur die Leitung dran war hat er bald 1A gesaugt, ohne Motor, Drosseln waren drin und abgeschirmtes Kabel auch, hatten sogar das Kabel gewechselt, ein Filter einzubauen wäre laut Lenze problematisch. Da ist der Motor einfach stehen geblieben, und den Umrichter hat das nicht interessiert, der hat weiter Saft geschickt.


----------



## Praktikus (7 April 2006)

*naja*

Morgen Männer,

*g* schön, dass ich Euch anscheinend erheitert habe, aber ich denke noch immer, dass ich ordentliche Fragen gestellt habe.

Diese Fragen sind eigentlich allgemein gehalten. Ich wollte ja auch nur eine grundsätzliche Aussage haben:

*Wann und warum löst eine Vorsicherung aus bei einem FU mit eigenem Überlast und Kurzschluss-Schutz?*

Mir ist schon klar, wann und warum eine Sicherung anspricht, nur hatte ich bis dato gedacht, dass ein FU mit *integriertem Überlast- und Kurzschluss-Schutz* einfach den Antrieb ausschaltet aber selber in Betrieb bleibt ?

Wie also lieber Volker verhält sich ein FU ganz allgemein  bei Überlast/Kurzschluss bei fehlerfreiem Eingangskreis?

Ich bin erst morgen wieder in der Anlage un kann die gewünschten Parameter auslesen.

Liebe Grüße

Martin

P.s
wegen dem LS-Schalter....da haben wir bei Siemens angerufen, ob das ok wäre....


----------



## cmm1808 (7 April 2006)

Hallo,

@Wann und warum löst eine Vorsicherung aus bei einem FU mit eigenem Überlast und Kurzschluss-Schutz?

Vieleicht gar nicht oder sofort.
Überlast bedeutet doch, du stellst in einem Parameter X den Prozentwert X ein. Im höchsten Fall können das 160% vom Nennstrom sein.
Wenn hinten mehr raus kommt, muß vorne auch mehr rein.
Also keine pauschale Antwort möglich.
Die meisten Herrsteller geben doch den Eingangsstrom an (kenne ich jetzt von Danfoss) und auch die zu verwendende Sicherung.
 Volker hat recht, die Kennlinie eines LSS ist ausschlaggebend WANN und wie SCHNELL ein LSS auslöst.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Praktikus (7 April 2006)

**g* aha*

*g* Hallo Christian,

Also mit Vielleicht-Aussagen komme ich auch nicht weiter  

Kann mir hier denn niemand sagen wofür die Vorsicherung eines FU gedacht ist, wenn er doch selber bei Überlast und Kurzschluss (sekundär) abschaltet? Oder schaltet eben ein FU nicht selber ab bei Überlast und Kurzschluss, wohlgemerkt sekundär? Das würde natürlich erklären warum die Sicherung im Zugang anspricht.

Das sind doch grundsätzliche Dinge? Ich selber weiß da einfach keine Antwort und oute mich hier als ratlos *g*....deswegen ja eben auch meine Frage hier...

*g* Ich hoffe Ihr helft mir weiter, auch wenn ich sicher sehr fordernd bin ....der Kunde ist es eben leider auch und erwartet kompetente Antwort..

Gruß

*g* ein Nervtöter


----------



## adiemus (7 April 2006)

Der FU versucht ja sich selbst und den Motor zu schützen. Was ist aber jetzt wenn z. B. der Gleichrichter defekt ist und einen Kurzschluss verursacht. Wenn jetzt die Stromverteilungsschiene mit z. B. 630A abgesichert ist, dann brennt dir so ein kleiner FU recht schnell aus. 

Hab ich zumindest schon öfters gehabt. Bei 24V Betrieb verhielt er sich ganz normal, sobald dann aber der Hauptschütz zog, flog der vorgeschaltete Motorschutzschalter. Es handelte sich hierbei allerdings um Masterdrives.


----------



## lefrog (7 April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich denke es ist unglücklich einen Leitungsschutzschalter (...der ja, wie der Name schon sagt, zum Schutz von Leitungen gedacht ist) als absicherung von Frequenzumrichtern zu nehmen. Besser sind Motorschutzschalter oder, noch besser, Neozed Sicherungen oder NH-Sicherungen. 

Prüfe doch noch einmal ob die Leitungsdaten des Umrichters zu dem Motor "passen"... Ein 0,75kW Motor an einem 4kW Umrichter würde z.B. das einstellen des Übertromauslösers erschweren, wenn nicht unmöglich machen (...ich kenne die MM von Siemens nicht, bei den Umrichtern von Möller oder Stöber ist das aber so...).

Bedenke auch, dass manche Umrichter, gerade für Anlauf, so eine Art "Boost" haben, um ein erhöhtes Anlaufmoment aufbauen zu können. Eventuell ist solch eine Funktion parametriert, die einen erhöhten Anlaufstrom zuläßt, so dass deine Primärabsicherung greift. Ich kenne da Einstellungen von bis zu 250%, so dass bei blockiertem Antrieb nur thermisch abgeschaltet werden kann. Alternativ natürlich über einen Geber, der den Stillstand erkennt und eingreift. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

